
The Staggering Cost of Bad Cops - midef
https://www.superhighway98.com/cops
======
deegles
I've seen two proposals that I like but I don't know how realistic they are,
thoughts?

1) require settlements to be paid from pension funds

2) require cops to have personal liability insurance like doctors do

~~~
nsxwolf
For 1) you would have to have a system that prosecutes misconduct in good
faith. I know cops and they are afraid of being punished for doing right and
legal things, and if their retirements were in jeopardy they would move to
another profession.

For 2), can you even insure yourself against illegal activities? I don't think
intentional acts are covered by medical malpractice insurance, for instance.

